# Macworld 2005



## JetwingX (Dec 16, 2004)

24 days and counting I am going to be going ^^. Anyone else? (Ed  ?)

anyone want to make any predictions?

Definitely going to be speed boosts in the G5 and if we don't see G5 Powerbooks i think they are going to get a speed boost too
I think we might see Final Cut Pro 5 and maybe a live demo of tiger


----------



## adambyte (Dec 17, 2004)

... I just got Final Cut Pro 4.5 HD, damn you!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 17, 2004)

God, if they would only release the G5 powerbook..
But I think we'll definitely see a powerbook update. I read iLife'05 also might be introduced and I am kinda waiting for a new keynote.app update.


----------



## diablojota (Dec 17, 2004)

-Keynote 2.0
-Powerbook speed bump and some added features (potential screen size change: 13")
-G5 Powermac speed bumps
-Flash iPod and/or Motorola / Apple phone
-Xserve update
-eMac update (speed bump)
-iLife update
-New audio recording software


----------



## Jeffo (Dec 17, 2004)

DJ, are those things that are going to be introduced, or things you want to be introduced?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 17, 2004)

well, if it was the "want to be introduced", there would have been and add about a "Better Apple Mouse". 
Those releases and updates are currently rumored. No one knows anything for sure.


----------



## diablojota (Dec 17, 2004)

Jeffo said:
			
		

> DJ, are those things that are going to be introduced, or things you want to be introduced?



Well, this is what I think will be introduced. There is relatively solid evidence for most of them.
Personally I don't think all of those things will be introduced at MWSF. I think PB updates will come either before or after, as well as eMac updates. There is a chance that the eMac will be all new, but I still think it will retain the G4 processor for the time being.


----------



## chevy (Dec 17, 2004)

new iLife application !!! with local storage of all my movies and DVD in the MPEG4 format... the iTunes of iDVD... with access to iTMS to download movies.

No significant HW imporvement... or maybe the 3 GHz PM ??? (just dreaming).


----------



## symphonix (Dec 17, 2004)

- Steve Jobs will be wearing a beard and a black turtleneck. He will sing, shout, and dance his way onto the stage in a display to assure those stock analysts still worried for his health that he is a-okay.
- First up will be some talk about business. iTMS and iPod market share and songs owned. Apple Retail stores ... a bit of chatter about the Apple store experience and the Genius Bar. Its all good. A bit of a mention of sales figures for the iMac G5.
- Then, we'll see the xServe updates. The xServes are likely to get some hardware boosts and new configuration options. There'll be a lot of talk about raw processing power, and total cost of ownership.
- The Apple/Motorola effort to bring iTMS to the mobile phone space will be revealed by reps from Motorola ... for those of you who are hoping for an Apple branded mobile it will NOT happen. The phone is a stylish new Motorola which includes a mobile edition of the iTunes Music Store, and a remote on the headphone cable that is not at all dis-similar to the iPod remote.
- The iPod mini will see a slight price drop and possibly one new size (8GB). iPod photo will go up as high as 80gb (provided the Toshiba drives are ready).  People will whinge on the forums that they didn't get a flash-iPod or a video-iPod. Other people will point out to them that the flash iPod would defeat the purpose of what an iPod is about, and watching video on a sub 2-inch screen is as much fun as hitting yourself with a hammer.
- The next Pixar movie "Cars" will get a sneak preview in rendering benchmarks and software demonstrations. I doubt we'll see any software updates for the Pro-video apps so soon after the last round of updates, but there will be plenty of software to show off ...
- Tiger demo begins. Dashboard, spotlight, Safari-RSS, new Mail client, and so on. A lot of us have seen bits of this in the ADC builds and the WWDC demos, but this is still very impressive. Steve gives a vague-ish release date.
- Keynote gets an update. Keynote 2.0 is bigger, easier, with more ways to animate more things. Every Keynote user in the audience is weeping in joy and worshipping Steve.
- Then there'll be "one more thing..." and everyone will hold their breath. A glance at the watch reveals there is still 30 mins to go, so it must be a biggie. The elevator comes up onto the stage, with something under a white sheet. The crowds hold their breath, and ...

Nah, but I've said too much already.


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 17, 2004)

DAMN IT symphonix!! you had me in suspense ^^


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Dec 17, 2004)

The more I think about it, the more I think January is going to be a big let down.

There are several things that I would be genuinely excited about, but I'm fairly certain that Apple is *not* going to be doing them (at least this Jan) i.e.

The ability to add labelled chapters to audio files for iTunes and the iPod
A video iPod (or even better, a really nice Apple digital camera with a 20Gb+ hard drive that could play/record video)
A special edition iPod mini (black and red, 6Gb+, with iPhoto functionality, size and weight between the mini and normal iPod)
G5 Powerbook (I'd settle for a dual G4 Powerbook)
iTunes music store in Australia
A revolutionary Apple phone (e.g. watch phone, with 1Gb of storage, iTunes, bluetooth and FW)
An Apple PDA (with similar specs to the Sharp Zaurus SL-C3000, except with a larger harddrive and running MacOSX apps)

If I'm wrong and any one of the above things comes out this Jan then I'll be stoked.

I'm moderately excited about Tiger coming out sometime in early 2005, but that's from the _last_ keynote. This time around it's old news.

Kap


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Dec 27, 2004)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> The more I think about it, the more I think January is going to be a big let down.
> 
> There are several things that I would be genuinely excited about, but I'm fairly certain that Apple is *not* going to be doing them (at least this Jan) i.e.
> 
> ...


Looks like I may be wrong about this one after all - WOOT!  

http://homepage.mac.com/lesposen/blogwavestudio/LH20040820224513/LHA20041226154637/index.html

Kap


----------



## Arden (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm going that Wednesday, got my pass and a Sony Cybershot with 5.1 megapixel capabilities.  Anyone want to arrange a meeting spot?


----------



## ksv (Jan 4, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> I'm going that Wednesday, got my pass and a Sony Cybershot with 5.1 megapixel capabilities.  Anyone want to arrange a meeting spot?



I'm in, although I'll leave pointing out the meeting spot to someone else


----------



## symphonix (Jan 4, 2005)

I said:
			
		

> - Then, we'll see the xServe updates. The xServes are likely to get some hardware boosts and new configuration options. There'll be a lot of talk about raw processing power, and total cost of ownership.



Looks like Apple came through with this a week early. They've been bumped up in speed.  http://www.apple.com/xserve/
Still, I'm pretty sure they'll make mention of the xServe updates at the keynote.

Oh, and based on new info I have, I'm going to suggest that the iPod mini will be bumped up only to 5GB, that the successor to AppleWorks will see daylight, and that the mysterious one-last-thing item under the sheet will be ... wait for it ... Black!


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 5, 2005)

ksv said:
			
		

> I'm in, although I'll leave pointing out the meeting spot to someone else



fine! i'll be outgoing 

how about we meet at the left side of the North Hall Entrance (down the escalator and to the left before entering the exhibits) at noon

i'll have a Santa Rosa Apple store shirt ^^

ED!!!!!! (i know you live in the bay area and i have talked with you there before ^^)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 5, 2005)

don't forget to make lot of pics! <Toast> did that before as well and I enjoyed those pics..


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Jan 5, 2005)

When is the exact day and time of the keynote?

 Kap


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 5, 2005)

Monday 10th @ 9 am PST if i am not mistaken...  possibly 10:00....


----------



## diablojota (Jan 5, 2005)

The keynote is the 11th at 9, I believe.


----------



## ksv (Jan 5, 2005)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> When is the exact day and time of the keynote?
> 
> Kap



9:00 PST on January 11 (coming tuesday) in the Esplanade Ballroom at Moscone Center, but you should meet up around midnight P) if you don't have a reserved seat.



			
				JetwingX said:
			
		

> how about we meet at the left side of the North Hall Entrance (down the escalator and to the left before entering the exhibits) at noon
> 
> i'll have a Santa Rosa Apple store shirt ^^



I might be busy at that time, but when I'm thinking about it I'll probably be busy _all_ the time, so I'll try meeting up.

I am the Norwegian-looking longhair, quite likely wearing a black suit, carrying a camera and a notepad


----------



## symphonix (Jan 5, 2005)

That makes it:
09:00:00 Tue Jan 11 2005 in America/Los_Angeles converts to
04:00:00 Wed Jan 12 2005 in Australia/Melbourne, Canberra & Sydney

That's 4am for us Aussies ... Even earlier if you're in Perth, Adelaide or Darwin.


----------



## Pengu (Jan 5, 2005)

3.30 in the damn morning? pfft. I'll read it at 8.30 once all the reports are in... and i'm awake..


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, if it's Wednesday you're talking about, I'll meet you there if I can.  No word on what I'll be wearing yet, but it will probably be the shirt I bought there last year.  Kudos to anybody who remembers what that was.   (WITHOUT looking through old threads! )


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Jan 5, 2005)

symphonix said:
			
		

> That makes it:
> 09:00:00 Tue Jan 11 2005 in America/Los_Angeles converts to
> 04:00:00 Wed Jan 12 2005 in Australia/Melbourne, Canberra & Sydney
> 
> That's 4am for us Aussies ... Even earlier if you're in Perth, Adelaide or Darwin.


But since we don't get it until after it's actually over, then it'll probably be more like 5 to 6am, yes?

Kap


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeah, basically, just get up in the morning like you usually do, then get onto Apple's site and find the broadcast on their Quicktime section.  Even if it's not live, if you don't look at anything else, it will still be a nice surprise.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Jan 5, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, basically, just get up in the morning like you usually do, then get onto Apple's site and find the broadcast on their Quicktime section. Even if it's not live, if you don't look at anything else, it will still be a nice surprise.


Well, seeing as how I'll be asleep during the actual keynote, I don't see how anything is going to spoil it.   It's more that a few friends were planning on getting together and watching the keynote (now that I see it's at 5 - 6am, this seems unlikely).

Kap


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, I meant don't go to any other websites and don't talk to anyone on your buddy lists.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 5, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> ...just get up in the morning like you usually do, then get onto Apple's site and find the broadcast on their Quicktime section.  ...



No!   That spoils the surprise. Find the QuickTime section the night before and go to bed. Do not try and navigate to the Apple page in the morning or you'll just see all in one go all the neat stuff you've been missing.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Jan 5, 2005)

symphonix said:
			
		

> No!  That spoils the surprise. Find the QuickTime section the night before and go to bed. Do not try and navigate to the Apple page in the morning or you'll just see all in one go all the neat stuff you've been missing.


 

Thanks for the good advice.

Kap


----------



## Pengu (Jan 5, 2005)

right.. maybe im missing something...


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Jan 11, 2005)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> The more I think about it, the more I think January is going to be a big let down.
> 
> There are several things that I would be genuinely excited about, but I'm fairly certain that Apple is *not* going to be doing them (at least this Jan) i.e.
> 
> ...


Ok, the keynote wasn't a _big_ letdown, but still a letdown.

The only announcement that I found genuinely exciting was the Mac mini - particularly the size and the price point. Nice.

The rest

A random mp3 player? What a load of crap. Based on this random playing thing, we can assume it doesn't play audiobooks. Way too expensive for what it does.
No iPod mini bump?! Unbelievable.
Pages seemed nice, but will probably be like Keynote 1.0 (i.e. In need of a couple of updates before you can get genuinely excited about it) - I'll hold off on getting it until I see what people say.
Bunch of things about Tiger that we already knew.
Nothing of much of use to me in iLife 05. Liked some of the new iDVD themes.
No Asteroid
No Australian iTunes music store 
Kap


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Jan 11, 2005)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> A random mp3 player? What a load of crap. Based on this random playing thing, we can assume it doesn't play audiobooks. Way too expensive for what it does.


Actually, I take this back.

As a member of the iPod line, I'm still disappointed with the iPod shuffle.

*However, when I think of it as a 1GB USB stick (and an Apple made one at that) with music playing capability to boot, it seems like good value for money.*

Kap


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> [*]No Asteroid
> 
> Kap




Forgive my ignorance, but what is asteroid????


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Jan 11, 2005)

RGrphc2 said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance, but what is asteroid????


Firewire audio device that was on several rumour sites a few months ago.

http://appleinsider.com/article.php?id=756

*Now here's something interesting: Look at the picture of the Asteroid given in the above article and then look at a picture of the Mac mini.* 

Kap


----------



## Pengu (Jan 11, 2005)

Good point.. but then again i think the minimac looks like my ACD power brick


----------

